
Show HN: WebGL Insight, a Debugging Toolkit for Chrome - blisse
https://github.com/3Dparallax/insight/
======
phoboslab
This AddOn really gives you a nice, high level overview of what's going on and
where to optimize. I may just add that for lower level debugging WebGL
Inspector[1] is also tremendously helpful.

Also, cool to see my game[2] as an example for the bad overdraw situation :)

[1] [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/webgl-
inspector/og...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/webgl-
inspector/ogkcjmbhnfmlnielkjhedpcjomeaghda) [2]
[http://phoboslab.org/xibalba/](http://phoboslab.org/xibalba/)

------
microcolonel
This looks excellent. Congratulations to you, Aaron, Adrian, and Dian for
making such a handy tool.

Though the "programs" view seems to just combine all of the shaders found on
the page. It includes "potential" programs which were never linked.

~~~
blisse
Lots of thanks from each of us! We hope you get a lot of use out of it :D

------
mixedbit
I will definitely try this. Does resource viewer support cube textures?

~~~
blisse
Thank you! Please let us know how it goes.

We currently don't do any special handling for cube textures, but that was one
of the features we have planned next.

------
aappleby
Doesn't seem to work on Google Maps. :/

~~~
blisse
Looking into what's going on in Google Maps now! It works in the Google Earth
view, but only after moving the view a bit.

Thank you for pointing that out!

